# How to baby proof a flower pot



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

As usual, some great ideas here. 
Baby proofing a flower pot


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

G'day , i think a stern voice directed in the vicinity of the toddler would have saved a lot of hassle, very inventive though!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> G'day , i think a stern voice directed in the vicinity of the toddler would have saved a lot of hassle, very inventive though!!


Righhht!!! And the kid will most likely either ignore you completely, or start to cry. You don't have children, do you? If nothing else, it will keep the cats out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> G'day , i think a stern voice directed in the vicinity of the toddler would have saved a lot of hassle, very inventive though!!


Although that is a good idea (the stand). I tend to agree with you on that Pete.

We had a dinner for my Son's 40th birthday on Saturday night and my Son and Daughter commented on the different styles of discipline used by my wife and I compared my brother and his wife... My Son and daughter had no problems with the discipline used on them (not harsh.... I never beat them unless they deserved it....LOL) and considered their cousins got treated too lightly....

One of my pet peeves at the moment is the apparent lack of teaching children right from wrong.....

Also Theo, thanks for posting. I find his videos very instructive.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Pete as well. Theo, my wife and I do have children (well, they are grown now), but she babysat for so many kids, in our house, I can't even begin to count. My wife has a seriously green thumb (plants all over inside and in the back yard.) And all her kids learned pretty quick, that her plants were off limits. She also has many breakable nick knacks (many resting low), and I don't remember any of them getting broke by children. She would warn any new prospective parents, that if you don't like your children being corrected, you don't think I have the right to give your child a spanking, not a beating, but a spanking or a little slap on the hand when it goes where it's not suppose to be, then take your children some where's else. Although she has cut down on the number of children she will watch, it says a lot about her reputation, when the kids she does now watch, are children of the kids she use to watch.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Righhht!!! And the kid will most likely either ignore you completely, or start to cry. You don't have children, do you? If nothing else, it will keep the cats out.


Whoever said kids shouldn't cry once in a while? I won't allow them to do whatever they please, just so they won't cry!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Theo I have watched many of your videos and am amazed by your knowledge and talent.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Knot working said:


> Theo I have watched many of your videos and am amazed by your knowledge and talent.


You sure you aren't confusing me with someone else? All the videos I post are links to what someone else has done, I try to keep a clean photo trail. And I'm just in this for the fun.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Sir Matthias Wendel, as I prefer to call him, is a master. I am definitely building his band saw when I have a moment. The man built a jointer. Come on, a jointer? He's mad.


----------



## coastie72 (Jun 16, 2012)

*kid proofing your house*

Last year my son and his partner plus two children visited for xmas ,the girl is about 8 year old whilst the boy is 2 going on 30,my wife has a collection of African violets that she has been nurturing for years, one pot was on coffee table you can guess what happened next ,head over heels the pot and violet all over the carpet,not content with that went outside had a hibiscus that she had been given and was trying to nurse along,bang a over z ,pot,soil the lot .We wished him to bu..ery.This year we placed everything we thought he could get at out of reach,result no problems,stymied him 
completely.He is such an affectionate kid you cant help but be fond of him.
Result:Grandparents 1,child 0.:no:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like the wire mesh idea . I wouldn't go to as much trouble as he did though . I would just add the screen to the top and electrify it . No current , just lots of voltage like those bug zappers . I bet he'd only do it once


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm w/ you Pete, Lee and Duane....


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Spank butt and say no. Or plant a colony of fire ants in the flower pot.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Knothead47 said:


> Spank butt and say no. Or plant a colony of fire ants in the flower pot.


Now we're talking my language :lol:


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Theo, all I can say is WOW!! Amazing stills and great video.

To Pete & disciples: You have a valid point. Learning right from wrong is essential and is must start at a very young age. I learned in the way you described. But does might make right? To me that notion although seldom articulated is the way of the world. People learn best from making then recognizing mistakes. I have two sons, now grown. I spanked one one time through his diaper when he refused to calm down at bedtime. My ex-wife would strike them only when she was in one of her uncontrollable rages. A slap on the hand can immediately save great harm. I remember being told as a very young child to not touch the pot bellied wood burning stove at my grandparents house. Immediately that raised question of why not. I very soon found out. If I were going through the early grades now I am certain I would be diagnosed as ADHD and I would be drugged out. My mother beat the H out of me so I was only ADD, and I became fearful of doing wrong.
I now live with two big dogs. They do not respond well to "spanking". A sharp "NO" or a swat of the nose may stop the misbehaviour for the moment but just wait, they'll be back!
Below are three that I have lived with; the white one is no longer around. The middle one is renamed "Sockeater" and the right one is "Dognose" because whatever is going in, that is where you find his nose. Things in exposed trash cans, even things in sinks are not safe from the the almighty Nose! Child proofing, dog proofing same problem. 

Theo I love your solution.


----------



## coastie72 (Jun 16, 2012)

*baby proofing a flower pot*

I didn't think I kept company with a bunch of sadists no need to go to all that trouble just put em up where they cant reach them:no:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

coastie72 said:


> I didn't think I kept company with a bunch of sadists no need to go to all that trouble just put em up where they cant reach them:no:


Barry I didn't mean to offend anyone . There weren't a lot of options in the Crowsnest Pass courting wise so I ended up dating a lot of unwed mothers . There kids were never disciplined very well and since then kids have always given me a bad taste in my mouth , well unless you add enough salt and pepper


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Barry I didn't mean to offend anyone . There weren't a lot of options in the Crowsnest Pass courting wise so I ended up dating a lot of unwed mothers . There kids were never disciplined very well and since then kids have always given me a bad taste in my mouth , well unless you add enough salt and pepper


add BBQ sauce....


----------

